

10 Amazing SkillShare Classes I Will Teach - nicoslepicos
http://nicolaerusan.tumblr.com/post/6561558738/10-amazing-skillshare-classes-i-will-teach

======
kareemamin
This is hilarious. I particularly would like to attend the eating swords and
watering fake plants.

